# Passing along info: White Homer (?) avail. in MA



## Dandilion (Jun 10, 2014)

Heard about this guy during my search for a ringneck to adopt. Just spoke to someone at the shelter. Appears he's a white homing pigeon in need of a good home. Clipped wings. No band. Located in central Mass. I'm not affiliated, just trying to be helpful. 

http://worcesterarl.org/adopt/warl-small-animals-ready-adoption/


----------



## Dandilion (Jun 10, 2014)

Update: Indiana Jones appears to have been adopted. Link no longer works.


----------

